# Scooters for Motorhomes



## BerksMike

Can anyone suggest a good scooter that will fit inside the garage of my motorhome?
I have a Rapido 997M and the garage opening is 1100mm x 870mm. Most of the scooters I have seen are >1100mm. I am looking for something to use 2-up so probably need a 125cc

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Dukeham

A friend of mine has a 997M & fits a Yamaha Vity 125cc scooter in his garage.
Plenty on Flebay.
GC.


----------



## Codfinger

*motorhome scooter*

Hi mike, we use a Peugeot Vivacity its only a 50cc but it hauls the 2 of us around fine and fits in the back of our 983 no problem.
Chris


----------



## barryd

Hi. I have a Peugeot Speedfight II 100cc that goes on the back of our Kontiki. Its pretty sporty. 100cc with 125 perfomance but 50cc weight which is why I bought one. Its light at 95KG. Payload is an issue for most vans and I couldnt find anything as powerful that was this light.

I think its 1150 mm high but I dont know if that includes mirrors. Anyway I found this spec for you http://www.bikez.com/motorcycles/peugeot_speedfight_100_p_2007.php

Not even sure if there are still in production. I paid £1000 for mine in 2008, it was 4 years old and owned believe it or not by a Motorhome user who sadly had got a bit frail to use it. Its been a great fun bike but if you go to France take a spare drive belt with you. Ours snapped and I had to get one shipped from the UK as the French dealers quoted 2 weeks plus to get a belt!

Cheers
BD


----------



## wobby

I have a Yamaha neos 100 hasn't done 1000 miles will sell for £500 trouble is it's at my place in the Dordogne, nice free aire next to the house you can stop over at with electricity and water!

Wobby


----------



## rogerandveronica

My 2008 Honda Lead 110cc carries two OK and just fits in the garage of my Rapido 9066DF. I have to take the mirrors off and unclip the top box, which clips back once the scooter is in the garage. The same scooter fitted in my Rapido 963F in the same way.

I hope this helps. rogerandveronica


----------



## pneumatician

*Scooters*

I have a Chinese Jincheng 110cc fits in the garage after the mirrors are removed we have used it for about four years and it has been no trouble at all.
Its a rough copy of an Innova with a Copy Honda cub engine.
I paid £600 new.

I shouldn't worry about country of origin these days few actually come from Japan,France or Italy.

Steve


----------



## BerksMike

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for the feedback.
Some valuable food for thought before I go shopping.

Best regards


----------



## LisaB

we have an Aprilia 50 with mirrors removed fits the garage no problem. Absolutely no problem 2 up either.

Bear in mind that a bigger cc scooter will be heavier to maul into and out of your garage with or without a ramp.

We had a 125 and it was too heavy.


----------



## CliveMott

Have now had two Jencheng M50 monkey bikes (with 110CC engines) and had no problem other than the first one was stollen out of our locked shed. The Mrs loves hers. Ideal if the garage is small or your legs are short. Even available with electric start. Er indoors passed her test on hers.

C.


----------



## wosser

Berks mike

I spent some time looking in 2007 at this issue mainly due to the weight/engine size equation at the time I settled for a Piaggio zip 100cc weight 90 kilos and two up ok for around 45 and very nimble Its been a good buy

Wosser


----------



## pneumatician

*Scooters*

Hi Clive, Looks as though our "Machine is basically yours but with big wheels and shrouded in plastic. Never failed so far after much use on La Continon all I have done so far is an oil change and chain adjustment.
Amazin for £600.

Steve


----------



## ned

*scooter in Rapido*

Hi Berksmike,

Just to say that we have just had the same problem but we have the 9097df. We started off with a honda90cc which at 84kg was light and fitted in without any problem. However, we found the bike frustrating in Italy, around Sorrento with the steep hills and the fact that with two up the suspension was hard going over holes and uneven road surfaces. We came back and got a honda Dylan 125 twist and go, which is much heavier at 120Kg and just fits in the garage with the mirrors removed and is a lot more pokey and more comfortable. An excellent machine. One thing. Does the Merc garage have a 100mm drop, over the lip of the door surround into the garage. If so, then you are going to have to devise a system to get the bike over this lip. I have got an inner ramp (checkerplate) and the usual outside, removable ramp(also checkerplate) so I can load the bike by myself and unload it in 5 mins eachway without using the engine to get up the outside ramp. If you want I will send you a photo of the system if you PM me. The cost of the two ramps in Ali checkerplate and folded was £85.00

Hope this helps............ Ned


----------



## BerksMike

*Re: scooter in Rapido*



ned said:


> Hi Berksmike,
> 
> Just to say that we have just had the same problem but we have the 9097df. We started off with a honda90cc which at 84kg was light and fitted in without any problem. However, we found the bike frustrating in Italy, around Sorrento with the steep hills and the fact that with two up the suspension was hard going over holes and uneven road surfaces. We came back and got a honda Dylan 125 twist and go, which is much heavier at 120Kg and just fits in the garage with the mirrors removed and is a lot more pokey and more comfortable. An excellent machine. One thing. Does the Merc garage have a 100mm drop, over the lip of the door surround into the garage. If so, then you are going to have to devise a system to get the bike over this lip. I have got an inner ramp (checkerplate) and the usual outside, removable ramp(also checkerplate) so I can load the bike by myself and unload it in 5 mins eachway without using the engine to get up the outside ramp. If you want I will send you a photo of the system if you PM me. The cost of the two ramps in Ali checkerplate and folded was £85.00
> 
> Hope this helps............ Ned


----------

